# Insurance pay-out for T-Lock



## Nate306 (Jul 12, 2014)

Insurance recently approved a homeowners roofing claim for hail damage. The house has T-Lock on it. I have heard discussions that T-Lock is classified anywhere from a 30-40 year lifetime shingle. But insurance is trying to classify it as a 25-year 3-tab. I am attempting to locate some manufacturer specs on this, or any supporting information to confront insurance with.


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

Ugh... Just went through this a month ago.

Basically "Some" Insurance companies are trying to classify t-locks as a 25yr shingle. It is obvious they are simply trying to save money.

The person I was speaking with was from another state unfamiliar with the Wyoming market. My argument related to the following comments.

1) T-locks are a 30yr shingle! Nice try, not going to work with me.
2) 3 Tabs take longer to install thus costing more money.
3) Nobody in Wyoming stocks 3-tabs anymore. Sure the depot does but they are 2.5hrs away and I am more than happy to drive there if they would pay our fuel. Plus they stock GAF and we all know they are junk!
4)I had our regional supplier send me pricing between 3 Tab and Archi's. The 3 tabs were actually more expensive because they are now a special order.

In the end the 3 tabs would have cost 1000.00+ more to install. They paid the bill for archies.

That is how I beat it.


----------

